# Radon Slide 150 9.0 2013. Fazit nach 1000 KM...



## hesc (14. Oktober 2014)

Nach derzeit ca. 1000 Km und 25000 HM, vorwiegend Trail und auf typischem AM Gelände (sieht man ja auch bei meinen geposteten Bildern auf dem "Zeigt her Euere Radons" Thread oder meinem Profil) - rauf wie runter immer am Bike - wollte ich hier auch mal einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht (ok zugegeben, er ist etwas länger geworden) zu meinem nach wie vor geliebten Radon Slide 150 9.0 2013 geben.
Hab das Bike am 20.06.2013 bestellt, nach langem hin und her (bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich geschwankt zwischen dem Radon und dem Canyon). Außerdem, ein "Versenderbike", hmmm.... Na ob das gut geht.
Überzeugt haben mich aber drei Dinge:
-Preis/Leistung
-Testberichte (Magazine und Internet Forum)
-Geometrie/Größe (im Vergleich zu meinem Vorgängerbike sehr ähnlich, daher sollte die Größe "L" und die Geometrie sehr gut passen)

*Auspacken, Montage:*
Wow, Effekt. Das Rad kommt im dazu bestellten Karton perfekt verpackt daher. Vorallem die Verarbeitung des Rahmens ist für mich erste Sahne. Da gibst gar nichts zu meckern.
Der Aufbau, ist selbst für Laien machbar (ein Drehmomentenschlüssel sollte halt vorhanden sein und die notwendigen Werte sollte man sich Googlen können). Als Pedale kommen die SAINT Pedale PD-MX80 zum Einsatz (ja ich bin ein bekennender Plattform-Fahrer...) welche super perfekten Grip bieten (verwende übrigens alle Schrauben an den Pedalen, sind ja nicht alle per default montiert) und bis dato jeden Kontakt mit Stein und Co. überlebt haben. Die Lager selbst sind sowieso nicht umzubringen. Ok, zweimal haben sie mich erwischt oder besser gesagt mein Schienbein  aber da können die Pedale nix dafür (klassischer Anfängerfehler, Fuß zu früh runter und dann gehts klonggg).
Additiv kam dann noch ein Kettenstrebeschutz (Neopren schwarz) rauf (der von Bike Discount). Muss man etwas zuschneiden da zu lang, ist aber kein Problem. Seit ca. 2 Monat schmückt ein neuer Sattel (SQlab 611 Active MTB) das Bike. Warum? Keine Ahnung, es musste wieder mal was neues aufs Bike  Einen wirklich markanten Unterschied merke "ich" nicht (bevor mich jetzt wieder alle brügeln, jeder Po ist anders)....
Bin einer von den denen, welche sich NICHT im Forum anmelden müssen um dort ihren Frust auszulassen, weil irgendwelche Schrauben locker waren oder etwas falsch montiert wurde (glaube übrigens, dass ich zur absoluten Mehrheit gehöre), d.h. alles perfekt, keine Schrauben locker und die Gabel und der Dämpfer wurden perfekt auf mein Gewicht eingestellt (75kg)... Hab bisher öfters den SAG kontrolliert, passt noch immer, soll heißen, ich hab die Dämpferpumpe nicht einmal verwendet (verwenden müssen)...

*Rauf auf den Berg:*
Rauf aufs Rad und entsetzen.... nein das Gegenteil, die Jungs haben das Rad um meinen Körper gebaut. 
Vielleicht auch einfach nur Glück, da ich vorher nicht die Möglichkiet hatte mich aufs Bike zu setzen. Was ich schon gemacht habe ist ein Bike in vergleichbarer Geo (ein Ghost) auszuprobieren. Wie gesagt, Größe L (bei 1,82 Größe) ist für mich wie gemacht. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht zur Fraktion der BMX Biker gehöre, d.h. mit meiner Ansicht nach viel zu kleinen Rahmen herumdüsen (super für runter, aber längere Touren....). Am Ende des Tages muss aber jeder selber wissen was er will.
Das Fahrverhalten ist einfach perfekt, man kommt überall hoch und wer es kann auch überall runter. Inzwischen ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso das Rad meistens schon weit, weit überdimensioniert, für viele Fahrer (auch für mich), soll heißen die Räder können/erlauben sehr viel mehr als der Fahrer jemals vor hat zu fahren.

*Komponenten:*
Gabel/Dämpfer von Fox (CTD Talas Adjust/Fox Float CTD Adjust). Viele haben Probleme mit der 2013 Serie. Ich bin/wurde bisher "gottlob" komplett verschont. Finde das Ansprechverhalten wie auch die möglichen Einstellungen als wirklich nützlich und brauchbar. Sowohl die Absenkfunktion, wie auch die Climb/Trail/Descend Funktion am Dämpfer und Gabel sind super umgesetzt und wirklich massiv zu spüren. Sollte das nicht so sein, dann kann man davon ausgehen, dass was nicht stimmt (defekt). Im Modus Climb ist das Ding wirklich hart, d.h. kein Wippen (für längere Bergaufpassagen ohne starke Unebenheiten). Der Trail Mode ist perfekt für ja Trails eben, d.h. für alles zwischen "schnellem" Downhill und halt der Bergauf Geschichte. Wenn es "zügig" runter gehen soll dann ist der Descend Mode genial, damit schluckt man "fast" alles weg was im Wege herumliegt. Einige kämpfen damit, dass dieser Modus zu weich ist und bei mehr psi, dann der Trail Modus zu hart. Wie gesagt, ich kann hier nur Positives berichten (hat aber sicher auch mit Gewicht, der Fahrweise und der Verwendung der Einstellungen zu tun).

Bremsen. Formula The One. Ja kann auch hier nicht wirklich negatives berichten. Kann ganz locker mit einem Finger verwendet werden (weit genug innen montieren), lässt sich vielleicht nicht ganz so gut dosieren, aber das lernt man schnell und verliert auch nach langen Abfahrten nicht die Performance. Das sie ab und zu etwas klingelt stört mich nicht, im Gebirge klingelt immer irgendwas (Steine, usw..) am Rad 

Schaltung. SRAM X9/X0. Uh, da war ich gespannt, da ich eigentlich aus der Shimano Ecke komme. Aber auch hier überwiegt das Positive. Knackig wird jeder Schaltvorgang ausgeführt und eine Wartung oder ein Nachstellen war bisher nicht erforderlich. Die Kette hab ich gerade mal vermessen und die sieht auch noch gut aus.

Laufradsatz.DT Swiss 1700 Spline. Für mich reicht der vollkommen und man kann damit als AM Fahrer wirklich gut leben und auch sehr viel machen. Natürlich geht der Trend zu größeren Maulweiten, aber ob ein Bergwanderer, der es schon ab und zu krachen lässt, den Unterschied sooo massiv spürt wie es die Magazine und Händler gerne hätten sei dahingestellt. Wäre ja schade wenn die Leute nix Neues kaufen würden. Der Nobby Nic sieht eigentlich auch noch ganz ok aus. Vorne sowieso und hinten halt schon etwas angefahren. In Summe ein braver Reifen, der halt etwas empfindlich auf Nässe (in Kombination mit Steinen und Wurzeln) reagiert.
Alle anderen Parts wie Sattelstütze, usw. tun was sie sollen ohne irgendwelche mucken gemacht zu haben.

*Wartung/Reinigung:*
Nein, bin kein "nach jeder Ausfahrt Kärcherer". Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich eher der der sich 2 mal im Jahr mit einem Putztuch bewaffnet und über das Bike fegt.
Was ich schon mache ist, Gabel und Dämpfer (Tauchrohre) nach jeder Ausfahrt mit einem Tuch abwischen, etwas Ballistol drauf, zwei drei mal einfedern und nochmal abwischen. Das geht in 2 Minuten und fertig ist es.
Außerdem ab und zu die Kette nachölen. Ansonst nix....
Wartung. Hmm... schaut mehr dünn aus, soll heißen ich hatte bisher nix zu tun, kein Lagertausch, Buchsentausch, nicht mal einen Reifenschaden. 
Das Einzige was ich mir heuer im Winter überlege ist, ob ich die Fox Teile zur Wartung schicke, aber selbst da bin ich noch skeptisch, da sie einfach derzeit perfekt funktionieren und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es "wirklich" notwendig ist.

Alles in Allem bin ich wirklich rundherum zufrieden und happy....

P.S.: 
-Bin kein Radon Mitarbeiter sondern einfach nur ein zufriedener Konsument
-Danke ans Radon Team für dieses sehr, sehr feine Teil


----------



## bik3rid3r (14. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTPler (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,


schließe mich an, schöner Bericht.... und, kann ich unterschreiben.


Habe aktuell zwei Radon-Bikes, nen Slide 140 von 2012, Top Rad, vollkommen problemlos ca. 10 000 Km drauf geradelt und jetzt erst Kassette, Kette und Ritzelpaket getauscht, hätts aber auch noch getan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Auch die Sagenumwobenen Service-Intervalle von Fox (bitte keine Belehrungen) hat das Rad nie gesehen/benötigt, auch heute nicht, Federt wie am ersten Tag (gemacht wie oben beschrieben.... ab und an etwas Ballistol Öl, Rad einmal im Monat auf den Kopf gestellt, für die Abstreifringe, passt)

Und weil der Federweg nicht mehr reicht.... das Slide E1, auch Top, bis auf wie schon wo anders beschriebene kleine Ärgernisse (die gerade seitens Radon in Bearbeitung sind) aber trotzdem ein klasse Rad. Hat sich auf der Sellaroda Enduro-Tour mit durchfahren des Bikepark in Wolkenstein und Canazei mehr als bewiesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
MTPälzer


----------

